# Going Today



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey there forum!

You haven't heard from me awhile. I wrote you about a month or so ago saying we were comparing the Outback to the Frontier.

Well, we are going to Steve's RV in Chalmette, La. to look at a 21rs that he will tell us to pay 15,999 for.

I need your help again. There is a good chance we will put a down payment on this TT today. Probably pick it up tomorrow or next week, if he has the colors I want.

Please alittle advice, forum.

1. Is the price okay. Steve says it isn't negotiable. I don't believe that .

2. What options are they that we can get that they don't necessarily mention, or that we should ask for.

3. Is there any pieces of equipment we should ask for, ex. spare tires, extra batteries, different weight distributing hitch.

4. In general, what should we be aware of in buying this TT?

In short, if you were out to buy one today, what would you ask about the TT, ask for and what kind of price would you lay out.

Thankx everyone. I am really excited about getting out TT. Especially an Outback. I just love this forum. I have been up since 5:30, waiting for the sun to come up and get on the road.

Thankx again.
V.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

2. What options are they that we can get that they don't necessarily mention, or that we should ask for.

my understanding is that all outbacks come 'factory loaded'. basically, you get all the options. hitch/brake controller usually extra, unless you negotiate very well. usually include 'starter kit' as well with dump hose and a few other inexpensive items. just got mine (28 BHS) last week. love it already!! can't go wroing with OB.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1 - Price is a hard thing to nail down the price you indicate seems high but it depends on what he trows in.

2 - Don't let him individually price all of the Outback options. I have yet to hear of some one who got a trailer without all of the factory options. Options you should ask for and try to make it part of the price he already quoted.

Second Battery
Make sure both Batteries have boxes
Reese Dual Cam Hitch
Prodigy brake controller

A couple of hundred dollars to spend in the parts store

The above items add up to about $1000. If you can get them and the trailer for 16K you will be okay.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Paid close to that for our 21rs, But got weight dist, sway cont, thrown in for no more cost. Dont pay any more for options as it comes with everything you can get in it. Got ours 3 months ago. Been out in it 3 times now and find it and this site very user friendly. Could not be happier with the Outback
Lawton


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Please alittle advice, forum.

1. Is the price okay. Steve says it isn't negotiable. I don't believe that .

ans... often it IS nonnegotiable -- if they only have X amount on the lot and they KNOW that historically they will sell it easily -- then you will see very little flexibility... Our local Outback dealer (who i did not buy from) has had a 23RS on his lot for over 6 months!!! The same one -- just sitting there...

2. What options are they that we can get that they don't necessarily mention, or that we should ask for.

ans .. I have never seen an OUTBACK that did not come fully loaded... do not let the dealer price out or add the options to the price of the trialer...

3. Is there any pieces of equipment we should ask for, ex. spare tires, extra batteries, different weight distributing hitch.

ans.. and this answer has been done ad nauseum -- what you must do in order not to get screwed is get the FINAL OUT THE DOOR PRICE that includes everything.. batteries, full LP tanks, hitch weght distribution bars, sway bars, brake controller, etc .. if he will not tell you this in writing upfront then expect to be surprised when you get to the dealer and the cost is 2000 more after everything is added up!!!

IMO - Make sure that you ask when this trailer was manufacturered and that it has not been sitting there at the dealership forever...there has been some improvements in the later part of the 2005 year that the earlier models did not have -- like the sink in the outdoor kitchen...

Dont rush this.. i know you are excited but shop around ... call Lakeshore RV in MI and FunTimeRV in Cleburne TX and get there prices -- just for comparison...

make sure that you get a name brand brake controller and sway/WD hitch... I prsonnally like Prodigy and REESE....

anyway .. good luck ...

I got a 23RS with everything -- extra batteries (which you only need if you dry camp) full propane bottles, reese WD and Sway hitch, Prodigy brake controller, $400 dollar in-house gift certificate, starter box, and all my manuals in a nice 3 ring binder for 16700.... I also had to drive past 5 other Outback dealers to get to him but it was worth the extra 400 miles..but I made sure I had the final price in writing faxed to me with everything listed BEFORE I got there -- once you get there your negiotiating ability is near zero -- by you simply showing up with no price in writing he has you by the proverbial trailer balls --


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Lakeshore was selling them for $16,500. Depending on the date of manufacture, I do not think that is a bad price.









Be prepared to walk away if you have to......As hard as it may be!

Good luck on your search!









Tim


----------



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Forum
Thank you for the replies.

We got a tip from someone from the forum who told us of another dealership in Carencro. I am waiting for him to call me back.

I will let you know.

Thankx again,
v.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

It was already mentioned that Lakeshore RV has the 21RS for $16,500. However, they have the 23RS listed at $14,750 through rvtrader.com, and included with that price is $500 worth of free shipping. Click on the link and do a search for "new" "Keystone" "Outback", and you'll see the prices and deals they offer. BTW, even if the pictures don't show up, you can still click on them and will then be able to see several pictures of the model. Also, I live a loooooong way away from where Lakeshore RV is located (Lakeshore RV is in MI, and I'm in WA state) and for me, the delivery charge is $2500 less the $500 free shipping = so I'd pay $2000 for shipping. My total cost would be $16,750 for a 23RS including shipping, which is still a GREAT PRICE. You, on the other hand, are much closer to them, so you'd get an even BETTER DEAL. (Maybe $1000 less than what I'd have to pay).

RVtrader 

They're definately worth a look. Good Luck.


----------

